#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Gedichtje:

## mrz

Kijk je graag geweldsfilms op tv,
Weet, daar support je de oorlog in Oekraine mee.

Communisme is een burgeroorlog,
Amerika neemt onder zelfde vlag heel het westen in zijn kielzog.

Nee vluchten kan niet meer,
Het is te laat voor leugens, die doen alleen maar zeer.

Wil je werkelijk wat veranderen,
Probeer eens lief te doen voor anderen.

Lukt dat niet meteen,
Weet, je doet het niet alleen.

Dus doe je best ook al ben je communist,
Amerika's reclamewereld heeft zijn oorsprong in: Als je dat eens wist!! :P

Gelukkig nieuwjaar!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Oiseau

Amerika is al lang de weg naar geluk kwijt,
Ze maakt zich nergens druk om tot ons spijt..
Wij maken ons zorgen over dingen waarop wij geen invloed hebben
De zwakke mens heeft maar een beetje geluk nodig om gelukkig te worden , Amerika niet!..
We moeten leren ophouden Amerika en Europa te zien voor wat ze niet zijn..
Ons geluk hangt af van ons vermogen om alle verdriet van deze wereld te leren delen..
Gelukkig geeft verdriet ons veel kracht en geluk rust vaker op de illusie ,,


Een gezond en fijne jaar toegewenst , beste mrz

----------


## mrz

Thnx!!! Mijn onderbuurmeisje had meer dan jaar nodig, voor ze in hal ineens ging lopen hangen (...)

Ik snap pas nu, dat ze blijkbaar meer wist dan ik. Lol!

En daarom iets goed wilde maken...

Ik heb idd ooit een contract met stomme kop ondertekend, maar dat ging alleen over geld, wat ze beloofden terug te geven, maar niet deden. 😀

Gaat nergens over.

Ik ga denk ik terug naar de kleuterschool en met krijtjes mensen vermanen... 😀

Mensen moet je geen geld geven als ze daardoor alleen maar gaan liegen. 😀

Peace!

----------


## Oiseau

ik probeer dichterbij mezelf te blijven 
ooit word ik werkelijk wakker en word mezelf
Moge Allah ons manier van leven en de omstandigheden eromheen willen doen veranderen!
Maar eerst zijn wij zelf aan zet : we moeten datgene in ons krom is maar zelf veranderen..

[ als wij oprecht de intentie hebben om de boel te veranderen dan gaat dat ook gebeuren , wij hoeven eigenlijk niet werkelijk veel te doen .. vind maar zielen die oprecht juiste intenties hebben?]

----------

